# Amplificador de 50 W



## jccc3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Buenas. Como verán soy nuevo en este foro. Basicamente entre por que varia gente publica muchas cosas interesantisimas pero yo no las puedo hacer devido a que no soy muy experto en el tema.
Pero queria preguntar, si alguien tiene algun amplificador de apoximadamente 50 wats REALES o un poquito mas. Es para mi computadora por que tengo un amplificador. pero es de 10 wats reales y no alcansa a mover el miniteatro hogareño que tengo. Necesito mover dos woofers pyramid (12")de 250 watts y otros dos (8") de 100 wats. Se que no son de lo mas potente que hay pero pense que con 50 wats por lo menos andaria bien.
Si me ayudan se los agradeceria mucho
Un saludo.

Jonathan Contreras


----------



## Dano (Jun 19, 2007)

Si quieres un amplificador barato y simple busca información sobre los integrados STK.

Saludos


----------

